# Ipod Touch



## User (14 May 2012)




----------



## 2wd (18 May 2012)

Possibly

Mines around 18 months old and I've just got an Iphone so maybe looking to sell

How much do you want to spend on one (_daft question?)_


----------



## 2wd (18 May 2012)

2nd gen I think


----------



## 2wd (18 May 2012)

Let me have a look and sort a fair price out

I just want to double check when my lad gets in that he doesnt want it (best be sure)

let you know later

Thanks for asking


----------



## sabian92 (18 May 2012)

If they're students (16+) they can get them discounted (brand new) from the apple website through the Education store. They start at 140 quid each (which I know is a lot) but they're about 60 quid less than the normal price.

Worth a look maybe?


----------



## 2wd (18 May 2012)

Ok checked with my lad and he's ok with the one he has

£50.00 posted


----------



## 2wd (18 May 2012)

8Gb and silver in colour and comes with all the standard stuff

You'll just need to set it up on your wifi and download latest itunes and your off

I have the original box somewhere as well


----------



## sabian92 (18 May 2012)

[QUOTE 1854816, member: 45"]Thanks, but that's a bit too much. They're only 7 and 10, and want one because their cousin has all her music on hers and can play Angry Birds, and they're not allowed phones! This all started because a lad at school sold a week-old one for £25 to buy some new scooter bars (yes, I know, he'll be dead if his dad finds out).[/quote]

Ah ok, wasn't sure on their ages. 7 and 10 is a bit young for a 180 quid MP3 player! I've got one but I'm 19  

I know how it is, I was exactly the same when I was a kid 

25 quid?

His dad is going to have his head on a pike. If my son did that I'd bloody kill him!


----------

